# our new baby girl...



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

made it home last night after a long drive back from Nebraska.

Say hello to Akasha, our newest Great Dane (we have 2 now)

(hope these facebook images show up...)


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

Awwwwwwww! Sooooo cute! Puppies are the greatest. All they have to do is look at you and you melt. I love puppies...


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Omg so beautiful!!!!


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

She's adorable!:tongue:


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey, Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

She is just adorable awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww:biggrin: so so darn cute ! Ahhh puppy goodness!:tongue:


----------



## pinkcircles (Jan 21, 2009)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh shes soooooooo cute, u must be so proud.


----------



## ZillasMa (May 11, 2009)

Super cute!!!


----------



## sirilucky (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey she is very cute. Hello Akasha welcome to the forum.


----------

